# Wasatch-West Deer



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Last year was first year for deer hunting in 27 years, drew out for this area and found success after first couple days of dodging the off-roaders riding their bikes all up and down the back-country trails, pack hunters (walking straight past us and down through the canyon we were sitting over all day) and road-hunters spotting from their pickups.

My son and I both drew out again for the same area and are wanting to pack in a bit further to get away from all these morons.

We heard a few bulls bugling off in the next canyon over and are also thinking of picking up an elk control tag as well.

any thoughts/hints/tips

we hunted above Cascade Springs last year


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I would go farther south. It's a huge unit but it seems like a majority of people hunt af canyon and strawberry/hobble creek.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It's a big unit so don't limit your hunt to one area. You may get lucky hunting deer with so many people around, but you definitely need to escape the crowds for elk. We hunt this same unit for deer and elk and have success more times than not, but we don't hunt close to any roads. One thing we have learned over the years is that you will see more deer in some places and elk in others. We have not had an easy elk kill yet, and by that I mean no easy access getting them out. It's all packing from the kill site.;-)


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

yep, we are planning on hiking in at least 1.5-2 miles to get further in. setting up a base camp off the road and hunt-camp further in.

I have been thinking of looking further south but not as familiar with the areas and where all the private land is. Any thoughts on a good place to start from? as stated, we usually hike in a day or two ahead of opening so we're set come Saturday.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

mjensen1313 said:


> yep, we are planning on hiking in at least 1.5-2 miles to get further in. setting up a base camp off the road and hunt-camp further in.
> 
> I have been thinking of looking further south but not as familiar with the areas and where all the private land is. Any thoughts on a good place to start from? as stated, we usually hike in a day or two ahead of opening so we're set come Saturday.


For private vs. public land I use the DWR GIS map. Click on the "more options" tab on the left and select all four land ownership options. That will give you a good Idea of where you can hunt without obtaining permission.

As far as good areas in the southern part of the region, I only hunted deer down there one season and elk twice, but I saw shooter bucks (3 pt or better) all three seasons and I probably only hunted three days on average per hunt. couple of areas were about 2 miles in, some less than a mile, and one was on a buddy's ATV.

Shoot me a PM if you want.

BTW


> My son and I both drew out again for the same area and are wanting to pack in a bit further to get away from all these morons.


I'd say they're not so much "morons" as they are public land hunters doing what public land hunters do; using the resource the best they know how. We all start somewhere.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I say hunt the South side of Timp. that overlooks Provo Canyon, if you want to get away from people. 
Just have Utah County search and rescue on speed dial.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

willfish4food said:


> BTW
> 
> I'd say they're not so much "morons" as they are public land hunters doing what public land hunters do; using the resource the best they know how. We all start somewhere.


Agreed, not all are morons.... I'd say most are as you said, public land hunters do; using the resource the best they know how. I should have been more specific, to the few morons of these public hunters, my bad.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

ridgetop said:


> I say hunt the South side of Timp. that overlooks Provo Canyon, if you want to get away from people.
> Just have Utah County search and rescue on speed dial.


27+ years of backpacking in the Utah Mtns... don't think I'll need it

Now if I could convince Draper city to allow an urban hunt, I have two monsters that frequent my yard. Neighbor saw them again a couple weeks ago.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

mjensen1313 said:


> 27+ years of backpacking in the Utah Mtns... don't think I'll need it
> 
> Now if I could convince Draper city to allow an urban hunt, I have two monsters that frequent my yard. Neighbor saw them again a couple weeks ago.


Let's see a picture of those monsters.
City bucks or not, I like seeing pictures of new big bucks.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

I have never gotten any pics of them, but will definitely get some up here as they start frequenting our yards.

They love the bird-seed my neighbor and I leave out for the winter birds! they just knock the feeders and spill it all over! We go through more bird seed by keeping these two fed!


----------

